# Outfished agin!!!



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

My wife and I hit the scioto for a couple hrs this evening...We managed to put 6 channel cats on the bank...My wife caught 4 of them..She always outfishes me when it comes to channel cats..We caught them on frozen shad, and were using circle hooks...I had one hard hit which really put a bend in my heavy action big cat rod..But the fish soon got off, when I reeled in I found that the point of the circle had turned in and hooked the bait  ..This has happend to me several times this year, so when fishing for flatheads only I dont think I will use them..I got some 4x strong 8/0 gamma, regular hooks for flats.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Told ya before Jackster....if your fishing at long range where ya cant stick a hook-set the "circle" hooks will do OK...but for most everyday cattin...stay away from them stupid hooks!!

ONLY Gamakatsu Octopus live bait hooks for me thanks!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like you two are off to a decent year. First the carp, now the cats. I also don;t use the circle hooks for flatheads, just channels and blues. Let me ask you this Jack- the 52 pounder you caught-circle hook? CATKING


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I just started using circles this year, so the 52-lber was caught on a 6/0 eagle claw standard hook...


----------

